# Nutsedge Suppression with PGR?



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

This is the very first year I don't have Nutsedge invasion on my lawn.

Is it possible that the PGR (Anuew) applications are somewhat playing a role with destroying the nutsedge?

I only have nutsedge around the mulch beds but nothing that I can see on my grass. This is pretty Interesting if true.


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

Great question. Will be interested to see what the consensus is.


----------



## jochoada (May 26, 2021)

Also interested...
I have some spots that reliably produce nutsedge but it seems that one or a combination of mowing at 0.5 inch and applying anew has reduced (not eliminated) the sedge issues. &#128077;


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

I have never seen any effect from Primo at 0.4 Oz rate.


----------



## nwga_lawn (Jul 9, 2018)

I spray TNEX @ .25oz/m on my TifTuff and have Sedge. Currently mowing at .5in. Sedge grows taller in between mowings.


----------



## desirous (Dec 15, 2017)

T-Nex has no effect on nutsedge. It sticks out even more as the grass growth slows down.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

desirous said:


> T-Nex has no effect on nutsedge. It sticks out even more as the grass growth slows down.


That's what I am seeing too.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

I recently sprayed sulfentrazone on my nutsedge and updated the results with photos.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=417330#p417330


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

Lust4Lawn said:


> desirous said:
> 
> 
> > T-Nex has no effect on nutsedge. It sticks out even more as the grass growth slows down.
> ...


I am also seeing that PGR has no effect on Dallisgrass. Makes it stick out even more. At least it makes it easier for me to spot and pull.


----------

